# Moderator Abuse!



## dcomin

An open appeal for assistance to all readers of the Puritan Board...

In an apparent expression of being drunk with power, PB moderator Joshua has taken it upon himself to edit my title line and further ridicule my totally awesome, dapper and stylish solid cherry wood top hat.

To whom do I appeal for restitution for the irreversible damage that this unwarranted attack is sure to wreak upon my reputation as a reputable contributor to this august forum? 

I really don't wish to get Mr. H into trouble... perhaps there is someone on the PB who is skilled in counseling and would be willing to help him work through his obvious fear of fashionable accessories?

Sincerely,
Doug Comin


----------



## BobVigneault

Pastor Doug,
you have it wrong. As this pictures shows, Josh has no fear of ridiculous head wear. He is clearly jealous and far from drunk with power, he is suffering from hat envy (very common these days.)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

If it is any consolation I like your hat Doug


----------



## dcomin

That's funny right there... I don't care who you are... that there's funny! Git R Done!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I have a hat just like that Josh, except mine is from Gander Mtn.


----------



## Roldan

dcomin said:


> That's funny right there... I don't care who you are... that there's funny! Git R Done!



lol i was just thinking the same thing, the git ur done guy


----------



## DMcFadden

joshua said:


> Guys, that's my cousin, Sirmon. Not me.



Doug, 

The differentiating characteristic setting Josh apart from Sirmon is typified by the fact that you might call Josh "drunk with power." In Sirmon's case you would say he was just drunk. 

Those of us who have had run-ins with Sirmon can tell you, he is one difficult dude. At least the "git er done" guy is affable. Sirmon is just plain surly and sour. I did like his song, "Deficient Grace," however and used it with a group of people during a series on the Doctrines of Grace.


----------



## jogri17

He's not drunk with power but drunk on the spirit as Todd Bentley would say: Bam!


----------



## panta dokimazete

- Doug, I thought you *asked* the admins to do that


----------



## Stomata leontôn

Burn the hat, Dr. Seuss.


----------



## jaybird0827

That hat cracks me up. It makes you look like the Mad Hatter in Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Poimen

> *Moderator Abuse!*



I agree. The moderators are often abused.


----------



## BertMulder

The hat has obviously caused the brain to overheat...


----------



## Mushroom

The hat is cool... that from a former chimneysweep. I have a black felt version of the same hat.

BTW, I wonder why it is that we never see Joshua and Sirmon in the same room at the same time? Is it that Sirmon's fragrance is not to Josh's liking? Or that Josh's urbane manner is odious to Sirmon.


----------



## Roldan




----------



## Semper Fidelis

I was a little slow on the uptake on this one. I didn't realize it was a joke at first. I'm glad it is. Your hat looks nice.


----------



## Ivan

dcomin said:


> *To whom do I appeal for restitution*



Well, don't ask Bubba for help!


----------



## a mere housewife

Brad said:


> The hat is cool... that from a former chimneysweep. I have a black felt version of the same hat.
> 
> BTW, I wonder why it is that we never see Joshua and Sirmon in the same room at the same time? Is it that Sirmon's fragrance is not to Josh's liking? Or that Josh's urbane manner is odious to Sirmon.



Josh is ashamed of Sirmon. It's very sad.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

I like the new title line. It goes well with the hat!


----------



## Zenas

He's really a very humble guy (joshua). I'm most thankful for his example. When/if I grow up, I'd like to be just like him, except French.


----------



## dcomin

Okay... I guess there are mixed reviews on the hat... but I'm not inclined to take fashion advice from Danny Bonaduce...


----------



## dcomin

There! I changed my avatar so you guys will stop making fun of me!


----------



## py3ak

I always feared this day would come.


----------



## rescuedbyLove

Josh, my two year old son was dancing to your (I mean Sirmon's) Arkansas song. 
 

p.s. Maybe you and Sirmon could do a duet for us someday...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

dcomin said:


> There! I changed my avatar so you guys will stop making fun of me!




 Change it back before Josh sees it!

That new avatar doesn't help!! Next you'll get a title line about "ridiculous shirts" or something!


----------



## DMcFadden

dcomin said:


> There! I changed my avatar so you guys will stop making fun of me!



Gollllllllly! Shazam Sargent. Can Gomer come out and play?

Doug, what makes you think that this new avatar constitutes an improvement? Wouldn't your change be somewhat like leaving Dispensationalism to become an Open Theist, trading in your Yugo to buy an old Rambler, passing on the hemlock to take cynanide, ridiculing Josh in favor of . . . Sirmon?


----------



## sotzo

Looks like Josh is inviting us to a "gun show" in the video...the muscle milk and pizza combo is workin' brother!


----------



## turmeric

Drunk with power? I'm feeling a little tipsy myself, think I might just move this to the entertainment forum!


----------



## dcomin

DMcFadden said:


> dcomin said:
> 
> 
> 
> There! I changed my avatar so you guys will stop making fun of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gollllllllly! Shazam Sargent. Can Gomer come out and play?
> 
> Doug, what makes you think that this new avatar constitutes an improvement? Wouldn't your change be somewhat like leaving Dispensationalism to become an Open Theist, trading in your Yugo to buy an old Rambler, passing on the hemlock to take cynanide, ridiculing Josh in favor of . . . Sirmon?
Click to expand...


----------



## ascottishsamurai

joshua said:


> Don't you folks know how awkward it is when your friends love the one family member that you can't stand?



Yes...yes I do. *Pretends he isn't related to dcomin*.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

ascottishsamurai said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you folks know how awkward it is when your friends love the one family member that you can't stand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...yes I do. *Pretends he isn't related to dcomin*.
Click to expand...


----------



## dcomin

ascottishsamurai said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you folks know how awkward it is when your friends love the one family member that you can't stand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...yes I do. *Pretends he isn't related to dcomin*.
Click to expand...


Oh! That boy is SOOOO grounded! Think I'll make him sit in a corner wearing a silly-looking tall wooden hat....


----------



## panta dokimazete

dcomin said:


> There! I changed my avatar so you guys will stop making fun of me!



yeah! now it should say - "I am a soul man..."


----------



## Stomata leontôn

Your new Avatar is awesome. Pretty slick.


----------



## ascottishsamurai

Oh trust me...it could be worse.


----------



## DeoOpt

I would say keep the hat but dont sing


----------



## dcomin

DeoOpt said:


> I would say keep the hat but dont sing



Hmmph! Have you ever heard me? I've been told I have quite a lovely voice!


----------



## dcomin

Finally! My avatar matches my title line! Whew!!!


----------



## panta dokimazete

!!!

It is the perfect mawwage!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

Bishop Comin,The Very Most Rt. Rev, Your most excellent Grace,
I preferred the FBI look you had earlier.


----------



## BobVigneault

I like all your hats Pastor Doug. The last one sure captures the 'dweem wivin the dweem'.


----------



## Christusregnat

joshua said:


> Guys, that's my cousin, Sirmon.




I'm familiar with Y'allBonics as my family is from Arkansas. Here's the definition of "Sirmon":

Whennuh preechuh bah done got up inna pull-pit, n'tells 'bout Moser annuh Ten Commandoes, annuh Twelve Apostates n'sich.

Cheers all y'all,

Adam


----------



## dcomin

Nothing at all! I love it!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Like the new one Josh!!!


----------



## dcomin

joshua said:


> dcomin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pastor, what is so wrong with your title line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing at all! I love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do?!?!!!
> 
> This is great cause for concern.
Click to expand...


Yes, why should you be concerned? Me and Ratzinger are on a first named basis.


----------



## turmeric

Josh, Josh, Josh, how many times do I have to explain to you that you can't let Sirmon play with the mod control? I know, he asks and asks, but you just can't! Oh, if you people only knew...


----------



## dcomin

Alright... I've gotta sign off now... I can't get any work done because i'm laughing too hard at my desk... (that's a description of where I'm sitting - not the object of my laughter).


----------



## dcomin

Do I have NO FRIENDS on this board to come to my defense against this blatant persecution????


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

dcomin said:


> [SIZE=\"4\"][FONT=\"Comic Sans MS\"]Do I have NO FRIENDS on this board to come to my defense against this blatant persecution????[/FONT][/SIZE]



Can't you see the violence inheriting the System??? Help, Help!!! I'm being repressed!!!

[video=youtube;rAaWvVFERVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAaWvVFERVA[/video]


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

[video=youtube;xOrgLj9lOwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOrgLj9lOwk[/video]


----------



## Seb

It's kinda nice having a token R.C. around here, especially one so high in the organization.


----------



## turmeric

A-choo! Aaaa-CHOO!! is that a melange of fine potpourri I detect?


----------



## dcomin

That's it! You have left me no choice!

[video=youtube;CSe38dzJYkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSe38dzJYkY[/video]


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian




----------



## LawrenceU

Sirmon rocks!

I love that second song. It brought a home sick tear to my eye.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Love the Avatar Rev. Lawrence. I myself am a member of the 25th Virginia Inf. Co. A


----------



## BobVigneault

Does this mean that Pastor Doug and I are.....brothers?


----------



## ascottishsamurai

*realizes that he can never show his face in another reformed church again*

But I do envy the fact that my dad does have a 'custom title' even if it is one so blatantly embarrassing...

Now I know why we live right across the street from a cathedral. It finally makes sense.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I hope it is not right across from the Basilica there in Latrobe...


----------



## ascottishsamurai

Lol...no, that's just a mile down the road. Seriously.


----------



## dcomin

BobVigneault said:


> Does this mean that Pastor Doug and I are.....brothers?



Why the tentativeness Bawb? You say that like it would be a bad thing...


----------



## BobVigneault

On the one hand I am honored to be your brother but let me get accustomed to the fact that I may have to split the family fortune (Vatican treasures) when Dad dies. I was just looking at a little getaway in Tuscany with my realtor.


----------



## dcomin

BobVigneault said:


> On the one hand I am honored to be your brother but let me get accustomed to the fact that I may have to split the family fortune (Vatican treasures) when Dad dies. I was just looking at a little getaway in Tuscany with my realtor.



I think I missed part of the joke... was there some previous thread or discussion about you being the son of the pontiff?


----------



## turmeric

Well, it appears from the picture that Pope Benny has not changed his position about beer, at least. Beer smells much better than potpourri in my opinion!


----------



## dcomin

Dear Joshua,

I hereby humble myself in sincere repentance and firmly renounce all popery... and potpourri... and prelacy... and prilosec... and bingo; and I recant all Romish dogmas and count them as doo doo. Though I do not deserve your mercy, may I humbly request your most excellent administratorship to remove the Papist brand from my title line and replace it with something more appropriate to my now penitent and deeply sorry condition.

If it pleases the board to require my family to move a good distance away from the Papist cathedral that is directly across the street from our home, we will contact a realtor immediately and remove ourselves far from any temptation to backslide. 

Your humble servant,
Father... err... I mean... Doug


----------



## ascottishsamurai

Yeah, well I for one don't recant! Their influence is too far reaching.






In the footsteps of Martin Luther, I have developed a very bad "habit".


----------

